# temperment testing and evaling resuces



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

would anyone be willing to share the specifics of what is eval'd on a dog in a shelter? is there a specific test, or form? i'm looking for a how to do it kind of list.

thanks
ellen


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's a link that Historian gave to us in another thread asking a similar question.

http://www.shibaweb.com/rtemp.htm

It has a basic checklist of things to look for when doing an eval on a shelter dog.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Thank you for that link. I actually have a Shiba right now that I am 
trying to get into a rescue.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

Try this site:
http://www.minpinrescue.org/shelter.htm
It outlines a nice step-by-step approach from which you can formulate your own "list" depending on the evaluator's experience and comfort level.


----------

